# Ovitrelle headache due from tonight - any advice



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

On my first IUI cycle last month Ovitrelle gave me such a bad headache, I'm due the injection again tonight for my second cycle - anyone got any tips on reducing the headache - I'm taking paracetamol and drinking tons of water!  I'm just dreading it as it was sooooooooooooooooooo bad last month!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, no tips other than what you are already doing. Just keeping everything crossed that it is all worth it.

D x


----------

